
Show HN: An Elon Musk name generator - richardreeze
https://elon-name.netlify.app/
======
webninja
With the name Caitlin, I get: C Æ T L-1N. Pretty good!

I’m still pretty surprised Elon named his baby X Æ A-12 Musk. Was it his and
his wife’s goal to generate controversy and free press?

Link to article about Elon’s baby’s name for anyone not aware:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23137061](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23137061)

~~~
szszrk
Nicely done, but please implement "enter" key in form. I hate when forms don't
work well with keyboard.

